# Huron river Milford/novi area



## KalvinKlein (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi everyone. Looking to wade parts of the Huron and a friend of mine said there are parts around Milford or novi? Can anyone help out more. Cross roads or where to park? Hows the fishing? Thanks everyone!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Very easy wading and interesting fishing from the Kent lake Dam down for the first few miles.
Enter Island Lake Rec Area. Park at Kent Lake beach. Dam is to your left of the lot or west.
You can jump in there.


----------



## KalvinKlein (Jun 20, 2008)

Lol why is it interesting?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

Probably thinks it is interesting because you can catch a variety of fish in that section or you may catch nothing at all. SM, and pike. Go during the week and you may have the river all to yourself.


----------



## KalvinKlein (Jun 20, 2008)

Very nice, it's only 50min from me. I'll be fly fishing. My friend said to throw spider patterns. Can you guys recommend anything else? 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

We could tell you what to use, but we've already told you where to go. You have to do some of it on your own.


----------



## putzy (Jul 22, 2011)

I fish there all the time in the summer. It's loaded with gills, rockbass, lm & sm. streamers work everything and any dry fly will work on the gills and rockbass. If it floats they will hit it. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

putzy said:


> I fish there all the time in the summer. It's loaded with gills, rockbass, lm & sm. streamers work everything and any dry fly will work on the gills and rockbass. If it floats they will hit it.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Haven't done it in awhile but I used to fish from the dam down the hour before dark with my fly rod and little sponge spiders. Used to catch quite a few gills. You will see them popping the surface.


----------



## KalvinKlein (Jun 20, 2008)

You guys are getting me excited, I can't wait for spring now.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

KalvinKlein said:


> Lol why is it interesting?
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Like the poster above, I have caught nearly every warmwater species.\
including 
walleye
warmouth 
gar
sucker
bowfin
all bass and sunfish
pike
carp
bullhead

never a musky, perch or sturgeon


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

You should really try the Dexter area. It is the best fly fishing in SE Michigan IMHO.streamer fishing by day, and huge hatches at night bring smallies to the top. I love it. Much more fun than fishing marginal trout waters in SE Michigan .the river really starts to fish good in June.


----------



## KalvinKlein (Jun 20, 2008)

Where in dexter?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Anywhere in that area really. But the metro Parks provide good access. Its also a great section to float and fish


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

If you're interested in fishing that river in that area you should attend stockerfest the first week of April..... search stockerfest on here and it will tell you all about it.


----------

